# Virtual Presentation: Recognizing IBS as a Syndrome



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Presented by Annenberg Center for Health Sciences, this virtual presentation is presented by Dr. Douglas Drossman with Dr. Charlene M. Prather as the moderator. http://www.annenberg.net/TEN12/recognizing_ibs.html Program Description:Irritable bowel syndrome, or IBS, is a common gastrointestinal disorder, and accounts for millions of visits to doctors' offices each year. The diagnosis and treatment of this syndrome are challenging, although increasing knowledge about its pathophysiology and psychosocial aspects are improving patient management. Healthcare professionals should become familiar with symptom-based criteria to facilitate the diagnosis of IBS. State-of-the-art pharmacologic and psychologic therapies should be used, and a strong physician-patient relationship should be developed. In this program, participants will acquire the information they need to implement the most effective diagnostic and treatment approaches now available, to promote the well-being and quality of life of their patients with IBS.[This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 07-22-2000).]


----------



## sheila-061968 (Feb 14, 2000)

Thanks Jeff I have bookmarked the site for further reference.. I did note that it is a little long but well worth the time to watch.. Sheila------------------Before you can make your dreams come true, you must have a dream - unknownSPOUSE of IBS/C type


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks, Jeff! I'll check this one out a little later also. I just finished listening to Dr. Drossman's lecture. Very interesting. But I don't think I can do any more brainwork for the night!







JeanG


----------



## Rosy (May 4, 2000)

Thanks so much. Great understandable info.


----------

